# SublijetR vs chromablast



## wagachajm (May 12, 2012)

Hi people,

Can anyone please help me tell the difference between sublijetR and chromablast inks. I plan to buy a Ricoh gel printer for Tee transfers and during my research different vendors recommend these two inks alternately. Are they different? Can you change between them after the initial set up? Is one cheaper than the other?

Wagacha


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sublijet (sublimation ink) is for printing transfers for 100% polyester garments (and polymer coated hard surfaces like mugs etc) on white or light pastel and Chromablast is for cotton garments...again either white or pastel colors....sublimation actually bonds with the polyester fibers...Chromablast is a transfer....Cost of inks about the same BUT the paper for Chromablast is much much higher...when I tried it, it was about 75 cents a sheet...and sublimation paper about 15 cents. Chromablast will not wash as well


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

wagachajm said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Can anyone please help me tell the difference between sublijetR and chromablast inks. I plan to buy a Ricoh gel printer for Tee transfers and during my research different vendors recommend these two inks alternately. Are they different? Can you change between them after the initial set up? Is one cheaper than the other?
> 
> Wagacha


In addition to Charles comments, you really can't change between the 2 inks practically on the Ricohs without wasting a lot of money. The ink lines are very long like larger format printers, so the inks would have to be purged out to change over = $$$.

On desktop Epsons you can swap carts easily if you get refillable carts. If you print a lot of both types would be best to get 2 dedicated printers though.

Epson desktop printer carts are directly above the printhead and travel with it. No long ink lines and the printheads only hold a small amount of inks. Easy to displace and change the inks if so desired.

Suggest to look at 3rd party pigment inks like Cobra and JPSS paper vs Chromablast, much cheaper and the wash quality is better. The cost of a tabloid Ricoh (pigments or sublimation) for Tshirt printing vs. an Epson is about $1300 more for Ricoh. For tshirt printing you really need at least tabloid size.


----------



## scraplord (Nov 6, 2012)

go chromablast


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

scraplord said:


> go chromablast


 Why?
How would you compare it to a Pigment ink transfer using JPSS paper as far as durability and quality.
I am currently wash testing a JPSS transfer against a DTG and the JPSS is holding up surprisingly well after 4 washes especially considering the equipment cost of a WF1100 to a DTG printer.


----------

